# Does Hannity wear a hairpiece ?



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 4, 2017)

It doesnt look right does it ?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 4, 2017)

He's a TV news anchor, so it wouldn't surprise me. It wouldn't surprise me if most TV news anchors wore wigs or hairpieces.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 4, 2017)

Met him at a book signing and no it's not a rug.  Stood right over him looking down onto his head, that prominent part, and no hairpiece looks like that, as in a real, normal guy's head with natural hair.  

And for what it's worth I've been sort of an amateur hairpiece specialist for years.  A guy I worked with sported the worst, phoniest, ugliest, most idiotic rug you can imagine.  It was so bad I used to feel embarrassed for the guy and could never figure out what the hell he saw when he looked in the mirror.  It was no secret he was trying to hide either, and we'd even talk rugs now and then.  When together and I saw another guy with a better looking one I'd might make mention of it, say the guy had a nice looking one or whatever, hoping he'd realize there are much better looking options available to him.  But that never happened.  Anyway, I've been looking at guys' heads ever since and spotting rugs is easy.  Some are a lot better looking than others but none look like real hair.


----------



## miketx (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 4, 2017)

Whenever hairpieces come up,  I always think of Goodfellas lol.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 27, 2020)

The hair is ok. The rest of him is bogus.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt look right does it ?
> 
> View attachment 115362




Maybe, who knows?   A lot of American men wear toupees.    People were shocked when my former congressman, the late liberal Rep. James Traficant, was revealed to have worn a rug for ages.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt look right does it ?
> ...











BEAM ME UP!


I  kinda miss that guy!


----------



## miketx (Jul 8, 2020)

Why does anyone care?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 8, 2020)

Back in the 70's I worked at a liquor store on Long Island that was owned by two brothers, Bob and Ed Sullivan. Bob wore a hairpiece that was more like a hat than a toupee. It was orange, crusty and it smelled bad.

I'm thinning badly up top, but I'd rather be bald...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2020)

So what if he wears a hairpiece?  It's his head, not yours, and he can put whatever he wants on it.  Lots of you Trump supporters routinely wear a tinfoil hat I'm guessing, but you don't see me telling you not to wear one.


----------



## beautress (Mar 18, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt look right does it ?
> 
> View attachment 115362



Good grief. The super dooper pooper scoopers are at large.


----------



## InstantOn (Mar 18, 2021)

I hadn't known Hannity is the child of the Swanson frozen food owners. I don't watch him. Does he pretend not to be very rich?


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 18, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt look right does it ?
> 
> View attachment 115362



I'm pretty sure he's straight, so you should leave him alone.


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 22, 2021)

InstantOn said:


> I hadn't known Hannity is the child of the Swanson frozen food owners. I don't watch him. Does he pretend not to be very rich?


whats wrong with being rich   obama is rich  bidens son is rich...whats your problem


----------



## miketx (Apr 22, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt look right does it ?
> 
> View attachment 115362


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 22, 2021)

InstantOn said:


> I hadn't known Hannity is the child of the Swanson frozen food owners. I don't watch him. Does he pretend not to be very rich?


No, that's Tucker Swanson Carlson. Prep school wiseass. The type made fun of in Animal House and Porky's and American Graffiti. You know, inheritance assholes.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 22, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> InstantOn said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't known Hannity is the child of the Swanson frozen food owners. I don't watch him. Does he pretend not to be very rich?
> ...



_
It remains unclear how much wealth Patricia inherited and whether or to what extent that benefited her two stepchildren, Tucker, and his brother Buckley. In any case, Tucker Carlson’s family has no current connection to the Swanson food brand. _









						Does Tucker Carlson's Family Own Swanson?
					

Misleading memes glossed over an important detail in a rush to boycott a brand of TV dinners.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 22, 2021)

He grew up wealthy and privileged.


----------



## Hellokitty (Apr 22, 2021)

ABikerSailor said:


> So what if he wears a hairpiece?  It's his head, not yours, and he can put whatever he wants on it.  Lots of you Trump supporters routinely wear a tinfoil hat I'm guessing, but you don't see me telling you not to wear one.



When xiden who has had the China virus vaccine is still double masking the tin foil hat snark just doesn't quite work...


----------

